# EMT Jobs in Metro Detroit



## ER One (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello All,

Longtime reader, first time poster. I have been a Licensed basic since July. Been searching Metro Detroit area for about 3 months now for any EMT openings to no avail. Anyone have any insight? I have applied to medstar, Star and Alliance as of right now. Also, I have applied to countless ER Tech jobs with no success at all. Granted, most of these positions require at least 6 months patient care. Any help is appreciated,

thanks


----------



## flightmed256 (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was back in the Dirty D I worked for Superior Air/Ground Ambulance Service of Michigan based out of Chicago but the Michigan base is in Warren. The address is 2000 Centerwood Drive, Warren, MI before I left they were hiring like crazy but I have heard that they have slowed down, try Community EMS also.



ER One said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Longtime reader, first time poster. I have been a Licensed basic since July. Been searching Metro Detroit area for about 3 months now for any EMT openings to no avail. Anyone have any insight? I have applied to medstar, Star and Alliance as of right now. Also, I have applied to countless ER Tech jobs with no success at all. Granted, most of these positions require at least 6 months patient care. Any help is appreciated,
> 
> thanks


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2011)

I work in that area.

Star usually hires quickly if they are going to.

Definitely try superior they are a good company.

Alliance will probably be hiring contingent soon, but not full time for a while. 

Try universal in sterling heights.

Medstar wont hire without experiance.

Definitely try Community EMS. They have a lot of different sub companies including beaumont transportation, which seems to always hire newbies.

Good luck. PM me with any other questions. 

Oh and if you get desperate....Genesse County has a million ambulance companies.


----------



## Intubater (Jan 11, 2012)

I've worked for Alliance for many years and the company has been going downhill ever since.  Management sucks (there's a shocker) including over 2 dozen shift leaders in my time.  They actually have to go outside for shift leaders now as most of the people here want nothing to do with the position.  The CEO has no road experience and therefore in way under qualified  to make any decisions regarding road employee's, yet she does, and we all suffer as a result.

Financial situation is dire.  Our call volume is way down and they are starting to demote full time basics to contingent and take the basic units off the road.  Def. not the time for a basic to try and get a job here.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

I was one of the lucky basics who got to keep their job. Things are getting really bad.

Im stuck Till school is over, because they are paying for it.

And they do pay better than most companies.

They only have 2 basics on the road today. Im so glad I'm not wotking today.


----------

